# Security Clearance, once again :/



## 413713 (Feb 3, 2014)

Hello everyone, this is my first post on the forum and I've read a lot of threads on this forum about the security clearance, but still I felt like starting a new thread.

I'm currently awaiting my security clearing process to go through. Process started roughly at the end of last year. The job would be in defence industry with "live" products and I do have military and professional background also. I'm assuming that my clearance might take a while because the industry has to be really careful with recruitment. Anyone with experience in this field care to comment?


----------

